# Lau Gar Kickboxing



## ronki23 (Dec 1, 2022)

ronki23 said:


> Lau Gar Kuen traces its roots to an individual named Lam Sam Ngan in the Kong Sai  (Guanxi) province of China: eventually Jeremy Yau learns this style and brings this to the UK. However, you don't see this style in Hong Kong or China: it's known as Hung Gar there and Lau Gar is only one part of the Hung Gar system's 5 families styles. This style is only popular in the United Kingdom: if you look for Kung Fu elsewhere you will only find Hung Gar on San Shou/ Sanda.
> 
> Lau Gar is utilised in so-called kickboxing but the majority of Lau Gar practitioners have been successful in pointfighting or above-waist competitions; if it's a Southern style then why isn't it used more in K-1 or Oriental rules as the ground in South China is harder?
> 
> ...


----------



## ronki23 (Dec 1, 2022)




----------

